# IBS-C and Ground Flaxseed



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello! Has anyone with IBS-C tried flaxseed meal or ground flaxseed to help alleviate the symptoms? I had read about so many health benefits to flaxseed that I started eating three tablespoons of flaxseed meal daily on my breakfast cereal. I was not taking the flaxseed meal for IBS; but in about a month, I noticed a real improvement in my IBS symptoms. If you want to try this, you can buy flaxseed meal/powder at a health food store or even some grocery stores. You can also purchase whole flaxseeds and grind them yourself in a coffee or spice grinder. Hey, it might be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, it can also help IBS-D types (but maybe not everyone). Like you, I also originally took it for other health reasons. I put < 1 tablespoon on my cereal.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, it can also help IBS-D types (but maybe not everyone). Like you, I also originally took it for other health reasons. I put < 1 tablespoon on my cereal.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Uncle Sam cereal has whole flaxseeds in it. Sure got me moving - probably a mistake to take it and metamucil the same morning...


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Uncle Sam cereal has whole flaxseeds in it. Sure got me moving - probably a mistake to take it and metamucil the same morning...


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi Eva,I bought a package of the ground flaxseed and had all intentions of using it, but after I read about the amount of fiber in it, I got all scared. I'm extremely sensitive to fiber, what I mean is that it gasses me up to the hilt! But I really wanted to try it. I took a tiny taste of it and it tasted really good I thought. Did you notice a problem with gas after you began using it? Just wondering.......Megan


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi Eva,I bought a package of the ground flaxseed and had all intentions of using it, but after I read about the amount of fiber in it, I got all scared. I'm extremely sensitive to fiber, what I mean is that it gasses me up to the hilt! But I really wanted to try it. I took a tiny taste of it and it tasted really good I thought. Did you notice a problem with gas after you began using it? Just wondering.......Megan


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

no, I don't have problems with gas at all. flax and acidophilus are both part of my daily regimin.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

no, I don't have problems with gas at all. flax and acidophilus are both part of my daily regimin.


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi HipJan....I really do want to try the flaxseed, but I am still a bit leary of it. I mean, one bite of oatmeal can gas me up terribly, so I just don't know about the flaxseed. Too, I think it tastes kind of like pecans or some kind of nut, and nuts do a terrible number on my belly, so I guess it's kind of phsychological too. I associate the flaxseed with the pecans, so therefore I'm a bigger chicken than I was before.....Oh well.....I may brave up and give it a try this morning







Thanks,Megan


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi HipJan....I really do want to try the flaxseed, but I am still a bit leary of it. I mean, one bite of oatmeal can gas me up terribly, so I just don't know about the flaxseed. Too, I think it tastes kind of like pecans or some kind of nut, and nuts do a terrible number on my belly, so I guess it's kind of phsychological too. I associate the flaxseed with the pecans, so therefore I'm a bigger chicken than I was before.....Oh well.....I may brave up and give it a try this morning







Thanks,Megan


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I have a lot of trouble with fiber ans gas also, but I generally don't get very much gas with ground flax seed.I don't use it though because somehow for me it actually causes more C!Linda


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I have a lot of trouble with fiber ans gas also, but I generally don't get very much gas with ground flax seed.I don't use it though because somehow for me it actually causes more C!Linda


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't know, Megan, "everyone is so different." Maybe you could experiment with just a tsp or two and see.... Or, you could try the flax oil straight (you get some of the same benefits but without the fiber).


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't know, Megan, "everyone is so different." Maybe you could experiment with just a tsp or two and see.... Or, you could try the flax oil straight (you get some of the same benefits but without the fiber).


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I too am all for finding anything to help my C, but taking Metamucil caused me nothing but gas and pain in my lower ribcage area. I've got a whole cabinet of tested medications and supplements at home so maybe one more won't hurt.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I too am all for finding anything to help my C, but taking Metamucil caused me nothing but gas and pain in my lower ribcage area. I've got a whole cabinet of tested medications and supplements at home so maybe one more won't hurt.


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi, Megan and everyone: For some reason, I found that I had a problem with gas and even some pain when I tried whole flaxseeds but not ground flaxseed. If you want to try it, my suggestion would be to start with a small amount and see how your body responds to it. For me, it does take about three tablespoons a day to relieve my constipation. It's really been worth it, since I've had problems with IBS-C for over twenty years!!! Hope this can help someone else as much as it's helped me.


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi, Megan and everyone: For some reason, I found that I had a problem with gas and even some pain when I tried whole flaxseeds but not ground flaxseed. If you want to try it, my suggestion would be to start with a small amount and see how your body responds to it. For me, it does take about three tablespoons a day to relieve my constipation. It's really been worth it, since I've had problems with IBS-C for over twenty years!!! Hope this can help someone else as much as it's helped me.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, you are supposed to grind the seed into a meal (and store it in the fridge but not forever). if you don't grind it, it just passes through whole and you get none of the benefits.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, you are supposed to grind the seed into a meal (and store it in the fridge but not forever). if you don't grind it, it just passes through whole and you get none of the benefits.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I read an article in the news paper that told the 7 best foods for women and the first 3 were; gound flax seed. (you can get it in oil caps too, if fiber is a problem) and raspberries, (if you can afford them)







and papaya (it helps digestion) for the life of me I can't think of the other four but I already use these 3.I have a lot less problems with C using these. I think of all the things that have helped my IBS, diet has done the most.







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I read an article in the news paper that told the 7 best foods for women and the first 3 were; gound flax seed. (you can get it in oil caps too, if fiber is a problem) and raspberries, (if you can afford them)







and papaya (it helps digestion) for the life of me I can't think of the other four but I already use these 3.I have a lot less problems with C using these. I think of all the things that have helped my IBS, diet has done the most.







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello, everyone: One thing I forgot to mention is that you really need to drink a lot of water when you add ground flaxseed (or any other new fiber) to your diet. I drink a couple of 8-ounce glasses of water right after eating the flax. Sometimes the additional fiber can aggravate rather than alleviate constipation if you don't drink enough water.


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello, everyone: One thing I forgot to mention is that you really need to drink a lot of water when you add ground flaxseed (or any other new fiber) to your diet. I drink a couple of 8-ounce glasses of water right after eating the flax. Sometimes the additional fiber can aggravate rather than alleviate constipation if you don't drink enough water.


----------

